# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  حقيقة مؤكدة: لا وجود للحسين أو السيدة زينب فى مصر

## المصباح المنير

حقيقة مؤكدة: لا وجود للحسين أو السيدة زينب فى مصر

من الأكاذيب التاريخية الكبرى التى لاقت قبولاً وانتشارًا واسعًا، تلك الخاصة بقبرى الحسين وشقيقته السيدة زينب بالقاهرة، حيث إن الاثنين لم يأتيا إلى القاهرة لا أحياءً ولا أمواتًا، لا بجسدهم ولا بجزء من رفاتهم، وبالنسبة لقبر السيدة زينب فلم يرد ذكر قبرها فى العديد من روايات شهود العيان من الرحالة الذين رحلوا إلى مصر، وكتبوا عن آثارها، وتحدثوا عن مزاراتها، وبالطبع أهمها مشاهد تخص آل البيت، ومن أبرز هؤلاء الرحالة: ابن جبير، والهروى، وياقوت الحموى، وابن بطوطة، وابن دقماق المصرى، وخليل بن شاهين الزاهرى، وغيرهم.فلا نجد عند كل هؤلاء أى ذكر لقبر يُنسب إلى زينب بنت على بن أبى طالب، فمن أين جاء هذا القبر؟ لقد جاء ضمن أكاذيب من يسمى بالرحالة الكوهينى، الذى دخل القاهرة فى 14 محرم 369هـ، فى فترة حكم المعز العبيدى الفاطمى (أثناء استيلاء الدولة العبيدية الرافضية على مصر)، حيث زار عدة مشاهد، وقال: "دخلنا مشهد زينب بنت على فوجدناه داخل دار كبيرة، وهو فى طرفها البحرى ليشرف على الخليج، فنـزلنا إليه بدرج، وعاينا الضريح، فوجدنا عليه دربوزًا (درابزين) ومكتوب على باب الحجرة هذا ما أمر به عبد الله ووليه أبو تميم، أمير المؤمنين الإمام العزيز بالله "صلوات الله عليه وعليه آبائه الطاهرين وأبنائه المكرمين" بعمارة هذا المشهد على مقام السيدة الطاهرة بنت الزهراء البتول زينب بنت الإمام على بن أبى طالب "صلوات الله عليهما وعلى آبائها الطاهرين وأبنائها المكرمين". وقد أنكر العلماء ما ورد على لسان الرحالة الكوهينى لأسباب كثيرة، فلو كان لها مشهد بمصر بهذه الأبهة والفخامة التى يذكرها، فلماذا اختفى عن بقية الرحالة والمؤرخين؟، ولماذا اختفى أمره على معاصرى الكوهينى، والمؤرخ الكبير الذى صرف همه فى تحرير حوادث مصر خاصة، وهو ابن زولاق المتوفى سنة 388هـ، الذى كان حيًا فى مصر وقت زيارة الكوهينى، ينكر دخول أى ولد من صلب على ابن أبى طالب إلى مصر، ويقول إن أول من دخلها سكينة بنت على بن الحسين؟، فالظاهر أن ما رآه الكوهينى هو مشهد زينب بنت يحيى المتوج بن الحسن الأنور ابن زيد بن حسن بن على بن أبى طالب، وبه قال شيخ الأزهر الشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعى. فما رآه الكوهينى يُـثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك التزوير المتعمد الذى قامت به الدولة العبيدية الرافضية؛ كى تروج لدى الشعب المصرى زيارة الأضرحة، وهى تعلم يقينًا كذب دعواها؛ أى أن الكوهينى اطلع على لوحة كتبها الحاكم نزار بن المعز العبيدى للترويج لحب آل البيت، كما فعل الوزير طلائع بن زريك بعد ذلك بمائتى سنة فى مشهد رأس الحسين، والخطأ الذى وقع فيه الكوهينى هو تصديقه لهذه الخدعة، وترديده لها دون أن يتأملها، أو يراجعها مع علماء عصره. لقد اتفقت كلمة المؤرخين على أن السيدة زينب بنت على لم تدخل مصر، وبالتالى لم تدفن فيها، ومن هؤلاء ابن ميسر (677هـ)، وابن تغرى بردى (704هـ)، وابن الزيات المصرى (814هـ) الذى ذكر جميع المسميات بزينب المدفونات بمصر فى قائمة تضم 11 ممن اسمهن زينب، وليس فيهن زينب بنت على بن أبى طالب، وكذا تلميذه نور الدين السخاوى (814هـ) ترجم للمدفونات بمصر، وذكر منهن 4 اسمهن زينب، وليست منهن زينب الكبرى، وكذلك ابن ظهيرة المصرى (891هـ)، والحافظ  السخاوى (902هـ)، وله تأليف منفرد عن السيدة زينب الكبرى، ولم يذكر أنها دفنت فى مصر، والحافظ السيوطى (911هـ) له رسالة "العجاجة الزرنبية فى السلالة الزينبية" لم يشر فيها إلى سفر زينب الكبرى إلى مصر، ودفنها فى أراضيها. وقد ذكر المقريزى (845هـ) مشهد زين العابدين يعنى مشهد رأس زيد بن على، ومشهد أم كلثوم بنت محمد بن جعفر الصادق، ومشهد السيدة نفيسة، وقال فى موضع آخر: "وفى خارج باب النصر فى أوائل المقابر قبر السيدة زينب بنت أحمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن الحنفية.. وتسميه العامة مشهد السيدة زينب"، وهذا التصريح يكشف منشأ خطأ العامة وانتشار هذا الوهم.. وقد تأسس بناء المشهد المنسوب لزينب بعد ذلك بناء على رؤيا رآها الصوفى على الخوَاص، قصها على الصوفى الشهير عبد الوهاب الشعرانى فى القرن العاشر الهجرى، حيث قال الشعرانى: "أخبرنى على الخواص أن السيدة زينب المدفونة بقناطر السباع ابنة الإمام على رضى الله عنه، وأنها فى هذا المكان بلا شك"(!!) ثم تابعه الصوفية الخرافيون على هذا الكذب والكشف الشيطانى.لقد اعتمد المثبتون لرواية دخول السيدة زينب القاهرة على ما روى عن الرحالة الكوهينى، وعلى رسالة منسوبة للمؤرخ العبيدلى مكذوبة عليه، ومضمون هذا: أن زينب بنت على بن أبى طالب رضى الله عنها، لما قدمت إلى المدينة عائدة من دمشق، جعلت تخطب فى الناس وتؤلبهم على خلع يزيد والأخذ بثأر الحسين، فكتب والى المدينة عمرو بن سعيد بن العاص ـ الأشدق - إلى يزيد يعلمه الخبر، فرد عليه أن فرّق بينها وبينهم، فأمرها بالخروج فاختارت مصر، ودخلتها فى شعبان سنة 61هـ، ومعها فاطمة، وسكينة، وعلى أبناء الحسين، واستقبلها الناس فى بلبيس، وتقدم إليها واليها مسلمة بن مخلد الأنصارى، واستضافها فى داره الحمراء، فأقامت به أحد عشر شهرًا وخمسة عشر يومًا، وتوفت يوم الأحد لخمسة عشر يومًا مضت من رجب سنة 62هـ، وصلى عليها مسلمة بن مخلد ورجع بها فدفنوها بالحمراء بمخدعها من الدار حسب وصيتها".. ورد المؤرخون الثقة ومحققو حوادث تلك الفترة على هذا الزعم بالآتى:- استبعاد تصدى السيدة زينب رضوان الله عليها للخطابة فى الناس، وهى التى لم يرَ أحد من الأجانب شخصها فى نور النهار، وأيضًا فى وجود زوجها عبد الله بن جعفر وابن أخيها على بن الحسين، وهو الولى الوحيد لدم أبيه، وأحق الناس به. - انشغال المدينة وأهلها بأحداث عبد الله بن الزبير عن المطالبة بثأر الحسين. - أن مصر فى ذلك الوقت كان بها مسلمة بن مخلد ومعاوية بن خديج على وجه الخصوص، وقد كانا رأس المطالبين بدم عثمان، ولم يبايعا عليًا ولم يأتمرا بأمر نوابه بمصر، ولذلك تعدهما الشيعة من ألد أعداء على ومن أخلص أحباء معاوية، فكيف طابت مصر لزينب أن تتخذها مسكناً لها، ثم تنـزل فى داره، وتموت عنده، بل ويصلى عليها!! - لم يذكر أى مصدر أن زوجها عبد الله بن جعفر الطيار سافر معها، أو أذن لها بالسفر، أو زارها بعد استقرارها فى مصر، ولا أن أحدًا من بنى هاشم زارها فى حياتها، ولا بعد مماتها. - أن كتب العبيدلى الأخرى مثل أخبار المدينة، وكتاب النسب لم تشر لما نسب إليه فى وريقات رسالته "أخبار الزينبيات"، وكثير من المؤلفين نقلوا عن كتبه كثيرًا كأبى الفرج الأصفهانى فى مقاتل الطالبين، وشيخ الشرف العبيدلى فى تهذيب الأنساب، وابن طقطقى فى النسب الأصيلى، والنسابة العمرى فى المجدى، وأكثرهم تعرض لترجمة زينب الكبرى ولكن لم ينقل أحد عنه أنها ذهبت إلى مصر وماتت بها. - أقوال كبار المؤرخين لم تُثبت دخول زينب الكبرى مصر، ومنهم: عبد الرحمن بن الحكم المعاصر للعبيدلى والمتوفى سنة 257هـ، الذى ألف عدة كتب فى أخبار مصر وذكر جملة من الصحابة الذين دخلوا مصر، وليس فيهم ذكر زينب الكبرى ورحلتها إلى مصر، ومعاصره محمد ابن الربيع الجيزى الذى ترجم للصحابة والصحابيات الذين دخلوا مصر، وكذا القضاعى المتوفى سنة 453هـ، وله تأليف فى مزارات مصر سماه أنس الزائرين، وابن جبير الأندلسى أثناء رحلته إلى القاهرة عام 578هـ، وهكذا ابن أسعد الجوانى المتوفى سنة600، وله مزارات الأشراف، وابن ميسر المصرى المتوفى سنة 677هـ، وله كتاب فى تاريخ مصر، وابن تغرى بردى المتوفى سنة 704هـ فى كتابه "النجوم الزاهرة فى أخبار ملوك مصر والقاهرة"، وابن دقماق المتوفى سنة792هـ، وله فى أخبار مصر وخططها كتاب "الانتصار لواسطة عقد الأمصار"، وابن الناسخ المصرى المتوفى سنة 800هـ فى كتابه مصابيح الدياجى وغوث الراجى، وهو مخطوط لم يطبع بعد، وابن الزيات الأنصارى المتوفى سنة 814هـ، وكتابه الكواكب السيارة فى ترتيب الزيارة، ونور الدين السخاوى المتوفى سنة 814هـ، وله كتاب تحفة الأحباب، والمقريزى المتوفى سنة 845هـ، وكتبة الخطط واتعاظ الحنفاء، والقاضى ابن ظهيرة المتوفى سنة891هـ، وكتابه الفضائل الباهرة فى محاسن مصر والقاهرة، والحافظ السخاوى المتوفى سنة 902هـ، وله كتاب مفرد فى ترجمة زينب الكبرى، والسيوطى المتوفى سنة911هـ، وله كتاب حسن المحاضرة، وكتاب در السحابة فيمن دخل مصر من الصحابة، ترجم فيه مئات الصحابة، وسبع صحابيات ليس فيهن زينب الكبرى، وأحمد بن محمد السلفى المتوفى سنة 576 هـ  يصرح بأنه لم يمت لعلى بن أبى طالب ولد لصلبه فى مصر.ومن ناحية أخرى، انتهى الباحث فى تاريخ القاهرة أحمد حافظ الحديدى ـ حفيد الجبرتى ـ فى دراسة له، إلى أنه بعد مراجعة تاريخية موضوعية ونزيهة استغرقت بضع سنوات، تبين له أنه حتى القرن العاشر الهجرى الموافق السادس عشر الميلادى لم يكن يوجد مدفن للسيدة زينب فى القاهرة.. وقال إن الضريح المعروف حاليًا فى وسط العاصمة المصرية لم يكن أرضًا عند وفاة السيدة زينب عام 62 هجرية، بل كان جزءًا من نهر النيل، وهذا ثابت تاريخيًا فى المراجع المتخصصة، وبعد أن انتقل نهر النيل منه، ظل مليئًا بالبرك والمستنقعات لمدة 300 سنة، وأن المكان الحالى لمسجد السيدة زينب كان فى عصر الدولة الأموية جزءًا من بركة قارون التى أخذت بعد ذلك فى التقلص، لكن بقيتها ظلت موجودة حتى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر.واعتبر أن الحديث التاريخى عن وجود أضرحة لآل البيت فى مصر من فتنة الدولة الفاطمية، فقد ضخم الفاطميون أشياء كثيرة وكبروها، بل واخترعوها اختراعًا، لكن فى الحقيقة المؤرخ والكاتب المصرى محكوم بقوى ضاغطة من بعض جماعات التصوف والتى لا ترى ضرورة البحث العلمى الموضوعى، فإذا حدثتها بأن هناك شكًا فى قبر الحسين أو قبر السيدة زينب أو كذا، كان الرد عنيفًا.فالدولة الفاطمية لم تقصر فى انتحال كثير من هذه الأشياء وفى التدليس بها، وكان لديها قافلة من الكتاب تخصصوا فى مثل هذه الأعمال، وبعضهم اعترف بأنه مأجور وباع دينه من أجل أن يكسب حلوى وأموال الفاطميين.وأوضح الحديدى الذى يوصف بأنه "حارة القاهرة" لاهتمامه الواسع بتاريخها، فى دراسته، أن ضريح السيدة زينب بمصر لم يذكر مطلقًا فى المصادر التاريخية، سواء فى المصادر العامة وبعضها موسوعى، أو فى المصادر المتخصصة فى موضوع الخطط والمزارات القاهرية، ولا فى كتب الرحالة المسلمين مثل ابن جبير ومحمد العبدرى، وقال إن هذا القول يعود إلى شائعة انتشرت فى نهاية عصر المماليك الجراكسة وقام بنشرها طائفة الأدباتية والمداحون الذين كانوا يجوبون الموالد والمقاهى للارتزاق.. كما أشار إلى اختلاف الأقوال فى موقع دفنها بالقاهرة، منها أنها فى قبر قرب قناطر السباع، ومقولة أخرى بأنها مدفونة فى جبانة بيت النصر، وقال إن أول نص مكتوب عن نسبة هذا الضريح إلى السيدة زينب ورد فى حكاية سجلها الشيخ عبد الوهاب الشعرانى (المتوفى سنة 973هـ/1565م) فى بعض كتبه مثل كتاب المنن الكبرى، أى بعد نحو تسعة قرون من وفاتها.ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن على باشا مبارك تحدث فى القرن الـ19 عن مسجد السيدة زينب فى الجزء الخامس من الخطط التوقيفية بأنه لم ير فى كتب التواريخ أنها جاءت إلى مصر فى الحياة أو بعد الممات، والمقصود بقوله بعد الممات هو نقل رفاتها.أيضا فإن الحسين بن على الموجود له مسجد به قبر أمام الجامع الأزهر، فهو لم يأت إلى مصر مطلقًا حيًا أو ميتًا، بجسده أو برأسه أو بأى جزء من رفاته، ومسجد الحسين بدأ فى الأساس كمسجد لأهل السنة فى العهد الفاطمى الذى أحال مصر إلى شيعية، لكن الفاطميون استولوا عليه بقصة مفبركة ملخصها أنهم أتوا برأس الحسين من عسقلان ودفنوها فى هذا المسجد، رغم أن عسقلان حينذاك كانت خاضعة للاحتلال الصليبى، وكان الغرض من هذه القصة أن يتحول المسجد السنى إلى مسجد لأهل البيت، ويكون من أهم مشاهد آل البيت فى مصر، وبالتالى نزع من السنيين وأخذه الشيعة فى عهد الدولة الرافضية الشيعية الخبيثة الكافرة الملحدة، كما أجمع على ذلك كل مؤرخى الإسلام.

----------


## السيد محمد حسن

> حقيقة مؤكدة: لا وجود للحسين أو السيدة زينب فى مصر
> 
> من الأكاذيب التاريخية الكبرى التى لاقت قبولاً وانتشارًا واسعًا، تلك الخاصة بقبرى الحسين وشقيقته السيدة زينب بالقاهرة، حيث إن الاثنين لم يأتيا إلى القاهرة لا أحياءً ولا أمواتًا، لا بجسدهم ولا بجزء من رفاتهم، وبالنسبة لقبر السيدة زينب فلم يرد ذكر قبرها فى العديد من روايات شهود العيان من الرحالة الذين رحلوا إلى مصر، وكتبوا عن آثارها، وتحدثوا عن مزاراتها، وبالطبع أهمها مشاهد تخص آل البيت، ومن أبرز هؤلاء الرحالة: ابن جبير، والهروى، وياقوت الحموى، وابن بطوطة، وابن دقماق المصرى، وخليل بن شاهين الزاهرى، وغيرهم.فلا نجد عند كل هؤلاء أى ذكر لقبر يُنسب إلى زينب بنت على بن أبى طالب، فمن أين جاء هذا القبر؟ لقد جاء ضمن أكاذيب من يسمى بالرحالة الكوهينى، الذى دخل القاهرة فى 14 محرم 369هـ، فى فترة حكم المعز العبيدى الفاطمى (أثناء استيلاء الدولة العبيدية الرافضية على مصر)، حيث زار عدة مشاهد، وقال: "دخلنا مشهد زينب بنت على فوجدناه داخل دار كبيرة، وهو فى طرفها البحرى ليشرف على الخليج، فنـزلنا إليه بدرج، وعاينا الضريح، فوجدنا عليه دربوزًا (درابزين) ومكتوب على باب الحجرة هذا ما أمر به عبد الله ووليه أبو تميم، أمير المؤمنين الإمام العزيز بالله "صلوات الله عليه وعليه آبائه الطاهرين وأبنائه المكرمين" بعمارة هذا المشهد على مقام السيدة الطاهرة بنت الزهراء البتول زينب بنت الإمام على بن أبى طالب "صلوات الله عليهما وعلى آبائها الطاهرين وأبنائها المكرمين". وقد أنكر العلماء ما ورد على لسان الرحالة الكوهينى لأسباب كثيرة، فلو كان لها مشهد بمصر بهذه الأبهة والفخامة التى يذكرها، فلماذا اختفى عن بقية الرحالة والمؤرخين؟، ولماذا اختفى أمره على معاصرى الكوهينى، والمؤرخ الكبير الذى صرف همه فى تحرير حوادث مصر خاصة، وهو ابن زولاق المتوفى سنة 388هـ، الذى كان حيًا فى مصر وقت زيارة الكوهينى، ينكر دخول أى ولد من صلب على ابن أبى طالب إلى مصر، ويقول إن أول من دخلها سكينة بنت على بن الحسين؟، فالظاهر أن ما رآه الكوهينى هو مشهد زينب بنت يحيى المتوج بن الحسن الأنور ابن زيد بن حسن بن على بن أبى طالب، وبه قال شيخ الأزهر الشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعى. فما رآه الكوهينى يُـثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك التزوير المتعمد الذى قامت به الدولة العبيدية الرافضية؛ كى تروج لدى الشعب المصرى زيارة الأضرحة، وهى تعلم يقينًا كذب دعواها؛ أى أن الكوهينى اطلع على لوحة كتبها الحاكم نزار بن المعز العبيدى للترويج لحب آل البيت، كما فعل الوزير طلائع بن زريك بعد ذلك بمائتى سنة فى مشهد رأس الحسين، والخطأ الذى وقع فيه الكوهينى هو تصديقه لهذه الخدعة، وترديده لها دون أن يتأملها، أو يراجعها مع علماء عصره. لقد اتفقت كلمة المؤرخين على أن السيدة زينب بنت على لم تدخل مصر، وبالتالى لم تدفن فيها، ومن هؤلاء ابن ميسر (677هـ)، وابن تغرى بردى (704هـ)، وابن الزيات المصرى (814هـ) الذى ذكر جميع المسميات بزينب المدفونات بمصر فى قائمة تضم 11 ممن اسمهن زينب، وليس فيهن زينب بنت على بن أبى طالب، وكذا تلميذه نور الدين السخاوى (814هـ) ترجم للمدفونات بمصر، وذكر منهن 4 اسمهن زينب، وليست منهن زينب الكبرى، وكذلك ابن ظهيرة المصرى (891هـ)، والحافظ  السخاوى (902هـ)، وله تأليف منفرد عن السيدة زينب الكبرى، ولم يذكر أنها دفنت فى مصر، والحافظ السيوطى (911هـ) له رسالة "العجاجة الزرنبية فى السلالة الزينبية" لم يشر فيها إلى سفر زينب الكبرى إلى مصر، ودفنها فى أراضيها. وقد ذكر المقريزى (845هـ) مشهد زين العابدين يعنى مشهد رأس زيد بن على، ومشهد أم كلثوم بنت محمد بن جعفر الصادق، ومشهد السيدة نفيسة، وقال فى موضع آخر: "وفى خارج باب النصر فى أوائل المقابر قبر السيدة زينب بنت أحمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن الحنفية.. وتسميه العامة مشهد السيدة زينب"، وهذا التصريح يكشف منشأ خطأ العامة وانتشار هذا الوهم.. وقد تأسس بناء المشهد المنسوب لزينب بعد ذلك بناء على رؤيا رآها الصوفى على الخوَاص، قصها على الصوفى الشهير عبد الوهاب الشعرانى فى القرن العاشر الهجرى، حيث قال الشعرانى: "أخبرنى على الخواص أن السيدة زينب المدفونة بقناطر السباع ابنة الإمام على رضى الله عنه، وأنها فى هذا المكان بلا شك"(!!) ثم تابعه الصوفية الخرافيون على هذا الكذب والكشف الشيطانى.لقد اعتمد المثبتون لرواية دخول السيدة زينب القاهرة على ما روى عن الرحالة الكوهينى، وعلى رسالة منسوبة للمؤرخ العبيدلى مكذوبة عليه، ومضمون هذا: أن زينب بنت على بن أبى طالب رضى الله عنها، لما قدمت إلى المدينة عائدة من دمشق، جعلت تخطب فى الناس وتؤلبهم على خلع يزيد والأخذ بثأر الحسين، فكتب والى المدينة عمرو بن سعيد بن العاص ـ الأشدق - إلى يزيد يعلمه الخبر، فرد عليه أن فرّق بينها وبينهم، فأمرها بالخروج فاختارت مصر، ودخلتها فى شعبان سنة 61هـ، ومعها فاطمة، وسكينة، وعلى أبناء الحسين، واستقبلها الناس فى بلبيس، وتقدم إليها واليها مسلمة بن مخلد الأنصارى، واستضافها فى داره الحمراء، فأقامت به أحد عشر شهرًا وخمسة عشر يومًا، وتوفت يوم الأحد لخمسة عشر يومًا مضت من رجب سنة 62هـ، وصلى عليها مسلمة بن مخلد ورجع بها فدفنوها بالحمراء بمخدعها من الدار حسب وصيتها".. ورد المؤرخون الثقة ومحققو حوادث تلك الفترة على هذا الزعم بالآتى:- استبعاد تصدى السيدة زينب رضوان الله عليها للخطابة فى الناس، وهى التى لم يرَ أحد من الأجانب شخصها فى نور النهار، وأيضًا فى وجود زوجها عبد الله بن جعفر وابن أخيها على بن الحسين، وهو الولى الوحيد لدم أبيه، وأحق الناس به. - انشغال المدينة وأهلها بأحداث عبد الله بن الزبير عن المطالبة بثأر الحسين. - أن مصر فى ذلك الوقت كان بها مسلمة بن مخلد ومعاوية بن خديج على وجه الخصوص، وقد كانا رأس المطالبين بدم عثمان، ولم يبايعا عليًا ولم يأتمرا بأمر نوابه بمصر، ولذلك تعدهما الشيعة من ألد أعداء على ومن أخلص أحباء معاوية، فكيف طابت مصر لزينب أن تتخذها مسكناً لها، ثم تنـزل فى داره، وتموت عنده، بل ويصلى عليها!! - لم يذكر أى مصدر أن زوجها عبد الله بن جعفر الطيار سافر معها، أو أذن لها بالسفر، أو زارها بعد استقرارها فى مصر، ولا أن أحدًا من بنى هاشم زارها فى حياتها، ولا بعد مماتها. - أن كتب العبيدلى الأخرى مثل أخبار المدينة، وكتاب النسب لم تشر لما نسب إليه فى وريقات رسالته "أخبار الزينبيات"، وكثير من المؤلفين نقلوا عن كتبه كثيرًا كأبى الفرج الأصفهانى فى مقاتل الطالبين، وشيخ الشرف العبيدلى فى تهذيب الأنساب، وابن طقطقى فى النسب الأصيلى، والنسابة العمرى فى المجدى، وأكثرهم تعرض لترجمة زينب الكبرى ولكن لم ينقل أحد عنه أنها ذهبت إلى مصر وماتت بها. - أقوال كبار المؤرخين لم تُثبت دخول زينب الكبرى مصر، ومنهم: عبد الرحمن بن الحكم المعاصر للعبيدلى والمتوفى سنة 257هـ، الذى ألف عدة كتب فى أخبار مصر وذكر جملة من الصحابة الذين دخلوا مصر، وليس فيهم ذكر زينب الكبرى ورحلتها إلى مصر، ومعاصره محمد ابن الربيع الجيزى الذى ترجم للصحابة والصحابيات الذين دخلوا مصر، وكذا القضاعى المتوفى سنة 453هـ، وله تأليف فى مزارات مصر سماه أنس الزائرين، وابن جبير الأندلسى أثناء رحلته إلى القاهرة عام 578هـ، وهكذا ابن أسعد الجوانى المتوفى سنة600، وله مزارات الأشراف، وابن ميسر المصرى المتوفى سنة 677هـ، وله كتاب فى تاريخ مصر، وابن تغرى بردى المتوفى سنة 704هـ فى كتابه "النجوم الزاهرة فى أخبار ملوك مصر والقاهرة"، وابن دقماق المتوفى سنة792هـ، وله فى أخبار مصر وخططها كتاب "الانتصار لواسطة عقد الأمصار"، وابن الناسخ المصرى المتوفى سنة 800هـ فى كتابه مصابيح الدياجى وغوث الراجى، وهو مخطوط لم يطبع بعد، وابن الزيات الأنصارى المتوفى سنة 814هـ، وكتابه الكواكب السيارة فى ترتيب الزيارة، ونور الدين السخاوى المتوفى سنة 814هـ، وله كتاب تحفة الأحباب، والمقريزى المتوفى سنة 845هـ، وكتبة الخطط واتعاظ الحنفاء، والقاضى ابن ظهيرة المتوفى سنة891هـ، وكتابه الفضائل الباهرة فى محاسن مصر والقاهرة، والحافظ السخاوى المتوفى سنة 902هـ، وله كتاب مفرد فى ترجمة زينب الكبرى، والسيوطى المتوفى سنة911هـ، وله كتاب حسن المحاضرة، وكتاب در السحابة فيمن دخل مصر من الصحابة، ترجم فيه مئات الصحابة، وسبع صحابيات ليس فيهن زينب الكبرى، وأحمد بن محمد السلفى المتوفى سنة 576 هـ  يصرح بأنه لم يمت لعلى بن أبى طالب ولد لصلبه فى مصر.ومن ناحية أخرى، انتهى الباحث فى تاريخ القاهرة أحمد حافظ الحديدى ـ حفيد الجبرتى ـ فى دراسة له، إلى أنه بعد مراجعة تاريخية موضوعية ونزيهة استغرقت بضع سنوات، تبين له أنه حتى القرن العاشر الهجرى الموافق السادس عشر الميلادى لم يكن يوجد مدفن للسيدة زينب فى القاهرة.. وقال إن الضريح المعروف حاليًا فى وسط العاصمة المصرية لم يكن أرضًا عند وفاة السيدة زينب عام 62 هجرية، بل كان جزءًا من نهر النيل، وهذا ثابت تاريخيًا فى المراجع المتخصصة، وبعد أن انتقل نهر النيل منه، ظل مليئًا بالبرك والمستنقعات لمدة 300 سنة، وأن المكان الحالى لمسجد السيدة زينب كان فى عصر الدولة الأموية جزءًا من بركة قارون التى أخذت بعد ذلك فى التقلص، لكن بقيتها ظلت موجودة حتى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر.واعتبر أن الحديث التاريخى عن وجود أضرحة لآل البيت فى مصر من فتنة الدولة الفاطمية، فقد ضخم الفاطميون أشياء كثيرة وكبروها، بل واخترعوها اختراعًا، لكن فى الحقيقة المؤرخ والكاتب المصرى محكوم بقوى ضاغطة من بعض جماعات التصوف والتى لا ترى ضرورة البحث العلمى الموضوعى، فإذا حدثتها بأن هناك شكًا فى قبر الحسين أو قبر السيدة زينب أو كذا، كان الرد عنيفًا.فالدولة الفاطمية لم تقصر فى انتحال كثير من هذه الأشياء وفى التدليس بها، وكان لديها قافلة من الكتاب تخصصوا فى مثل هذه الأعمال، وبعضهم اعترف بأنه مأجور وباع دينه من أجل أن يكسب حلوى وأموال الفاطميين.وأوضح الحديدى الذى يوصف بأنه "حارة القاهرة" لاهتمامه الواسع بتاريخها، فى دراسته، أن ضريح السيدة زينب بمصر لم يذكر مطلقًا فى المصادر التاريخية، سواء فى المصادر العامة وبعضها موسوعى، أو فى المصادر المتخصصة فى موضوع الخطط والمزارات القاهرية، ولا فى كتب الرحالة المسلمين مثل ابن جبير ومحمد العبدرى، وقال إن هذا القول يعود إلى شائعة انتشرت فى نهاية عصر المماليك الجراكسة وقام بنشرها طائفة الأدباتية والمداحون الذين كانوا يجوبون الموالد والمقاهى للارتزاق.. كما أشار إلى اختلاف الأقوال فى موقع دفنها بالقاهرة، منها أنها فى قبر قرب قناطر السباع، ومقولة أخرى بأنها مدفونة فى جبانة بيت النصر، وقال إن أول نص مكتوب عن نسبة هذا الضريح إلى السيدة زينب ورد فى حكاية سجلها الشيخ عبد الوهاب الشعرانى (المتوفى سنة 973هـ/1565م) فى بعض كتبه مثل كتاب المنن الكبرى، أى بعد نحو تسعة قرون من وفاتها.ومن ناحية أخرى، فإن على باشا مبارك تحدث فى القرن الـ19 عن مسجد السيدة زينب فى الجزء الخامس من الخطط التوقيفية بأنه لم ير فى كتب التواريخ أنها جاءت إلى مصر فى الحياة أو بعد الممات، والمقصود بقوله بعد الممات هو نقل رفاتها.أيضا فإن الحسين بن على الموجود له مسجد به قبر أمام الجامع الأزهر، فهو لم يأت إلى مصر مطلقًا حيًا أو ميتًا، بجسده أو برأسه أو بأى جزء من رفاته، ومسجد الحسين بدأ فى الأساس كمسجد لأهل السنة فى العهد الفاطمى الذى أحال مصر إلى شيعية، لكن الفاطميون استولوا عليه بقصة مفبركة ملخصها أنهم أتوا برأس الحسين من عسقلان ودفنوها فى هذا المسجد، رغم أن عسقلان حينذاك كانت خاضعة للاحتلال الصليبى، وكان الغرض من هذه القصة أن يتحول المسجد السنى إلى مسجد لأهل البيت، ويكون من أهم مشاهد آل البيت فى مصر، وبالتالى نزع من السنيين وأخذه الشيعة فى عهد الدولة الرافضية الشيعية الخبيثة الكافرة الملحدة، كما أجمع على ذلك كل مؤرخى الإسلام.


جزاكم الله خيرا على المقال الوافي الشافي برجاء كتابة مقال عن ضريح سيدنا  الحسين رضي الله عنه بالقاهرة بارك الله لكم

----------

